# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HxcMagma 1.0.3.8 World's 1st Added HTC Factory Code Calculator & Added Alcatel & PIDs

## mohamed73

World's 1st & Unique Solution !! *HTC UPDATE* *ADDED FACTORY CODE CALCULATOR*  *Desire 210**Desire 310**Desire 526g+**Desire 616**Desire 620g+**Desire 626**Desire 816g*   _If Provider changed custom codes then FACTORY code will not work !!_ _We Support Factory Code... Not Custom Codes_      *ALCATEL UPDATE*  *CODE CALCULATOR*  *OT-2004G**OT-4009D**OT-4013D**OT-4013K**OT-4013X**OT-8030B**OT-9005X**Pixi 3**Pixi 3 3.5 DualSIM**Pixi 3 4.0**Pixi 3 4.0 DualSIM** Pixi 8*    *ADDED MORE THAN 1000 NEW PROVIDERS ID*   *Download:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Success Stories:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

